# packing all your gear



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

how do all of you foot soldiers pack of of your gear, I have tried a sled and that did not help. just wondering how you guys do it?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I have used just about everything. A sled is by far the best if you are walking through water or will be hunting in water. I have used a backpack and it works really well however its a lot of work walking through the mud and water with extra weight on your back. I prefer a sled of the pack.
How much stuff you trying to carry?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Try this cart........................
http://www.lowes.com/pd_288051-84694-DW ... facetInfo=
You can bungee a sled on top and use it too, if needed.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

You can build a cart for a little bit of nothing if your a decent fabricator or have someone build it for you. 
Your own imagination is your only limit. 
Twin bike tires all the way around, big floatation tires, different types of axles, angle iron, diamond plating, wood frame, metal frame, chicken wire, etc. 
I've seen some that were incredibly ingenious that moved and push with ease and I've seen some that appeared to be quite nighmarish and more work than what it could possibly be worth. 

I've seen people use game carriers that people were very happy with that packed more dekes than most folks could imagine.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a single-wheel game carrier ( that I wish was a double wheel) and I push a doz dekes, both shotguns, a blind, chairs and a cooler for lunch...goes with ease


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

i use a 2 wheel golf cart.i bolted light weight dia plate where the bag would set and up along the colum.works pretty good then i just leave it on the dike and crab my decoys where i want to go into the marsh


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

The carts are probably the best, but a good sized trash can with wheels works well on the dikes.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

This one took about 3 hours to build from two old bikes...rolls like a charm and will carry much more than the decoys on it in the picture.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you post more photos, Bob? I'm interested in a bike or hand cart. Thanks.


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Bob your bike trailer rig is sweet! that looks like a mean dike cruiser


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Paddler, what kind of photos would you like? I would gladly get some more. I would entertain selling the set-up or help someone build one if interested.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I for one can say, 357bob's cart pulls very well by hand as well. I have used it a couple times and both i was able to tranport more in a single load than i would hope to move on foot. 3 guns, two gear bags and decoys and it rolled up hill through sage brush like a dream


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

CANTSHOOT said:


> I for one can say, 357bob's cart pulls very well by hand as well. I have used it a couple times and both i was able to tranport more in a single load than i would hope to move on foot. 3 guns, two gear bags and decoys and it rolled up hill through sage brush like a dream


And if you would haul me on it, I wouldn't think about selling it.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

I have found my Yamaha rhino with tracks, works best to get me and my gear where I need to be :x


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a sled and just bungee all my decoys and other stuff down. Pulls great in snow and mud and on grass.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres my version of a Jet sled- kayak bike trailer.
Install the short tongue tow just a sled full then pop the sled out
when it gets muddy or wet and drag on.
Or install the long tongue add the Kayak arms and tow the boat out.
[attachment=1:1xcntx8s]trailer2.jpg[/attachment:1xcntx8s]

Spry


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Those are the kind of photos I need. It would be nice to have quick detach wheels and a detachable tongue, so I can fit everything in my Expedition. Golf, that sled looks short. How does it work? Comfortable?

Spry, that cart looks great. Does it have QD wheels?

Any detail photos would be appreciated.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

the sled fits all my gear in it when I pull it through the marsh. I'll lay in it if the cover I'm hunting is short, it does the job if it's knee high cover. ain't terribly comfortable but the birds don't mind. i usually try and sit in cover where I can sit on a bucket.


----------



## waterfowl_addict (Nov 21, 2011)

I live and die by the ICE SLED, it hauls my dekes,gun,pack w/extra cold weather stuff and still have room for all my birds i dont bring home as often as i would like GO WITH THE ICE SLED. i bought it at sportsmans for $50


----------

